# Thank you for the Music- שרשור השירים



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

Thank you for the Music- שרשור השירים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שירים לאירוע עצמו... 
כאן המקום לכתוב את ההמלצות שלכם לשירים לאירוע עצמו. 
האם ארגנתם מוזיקה מיוחדת להתארגנות?
האם דאגתם שבמפגש יתנגן שיר מיוחד?
האם ביקשתם שירים מסוימים לקבלת הפנים ואילו שירים בחרתם לחופה ולשבירת הכוס... 

מוזמנים להמליץ לטובת אלו שעדין מתלבטים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

מוזיקת רגע להתארגנות/מפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בשביל שתהיה אווירה טובה מומלץ לדאוג למוזיקת רקע לשלב ההתארגנות והמפגש. זה מכניס מראש לאווירה הטובה. 
אפשר לערוך דיסק מיוחד ואפשר לשמוע רדיו... 

מה אתם עשיתם?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שכחתי לארגן מוזיקה אז... 
ברקע היה קצת רדיו וקצת VH1 Classic. ודווקא במקרה בזמן המפגש היה שיר חמוד.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

אז ככה... 
להתארגנות הכנתי פלייליסט ביוטיוב של שירי בנות, דוגמאת: girls just wanna have fun....

במפגש עצמו שמנו את שיר הסלואו שלנו- היה מרגש!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

בקשות מיוחדות לקבלת הפנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא חובה, אבל אפשר לבקש מה-DJ שירים מסוימים שאתם אוהבים שיתנגנו בקבלת הפנים. 
לפעמים, במיוחד ביום מרגש כזה, כיף לשמוע פתאום שיר מוכר.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (17/11/13)

אצלינו הDJ נתן לנו להרכיב את כל הפייליסט של 
הקבלת פנים, ושל השירים בזמן האוכל. לא היה לנו שיר ספציפי שמאד רצינו. פשוט בחרנו שירים שאנחנו אוהבים ונראו לנו מתאימים. 

אם זה עוזר למישהו, אלה השירים שבחרנו (לא לפי הסדר שהם התנגנו):
The Cure - Friday Im In Love (החתונה הייתה בשישי...)
דני רובס - בדרך אל האושר
דני רובס משהו חדש מתחיל
גידי גוב - ריקוד הירח
שלום חנוך - לאט לאט
יזהר אשדות - מתאהב בך מחדש
עידן רייכל - שובי אל ביתי
מתי כספי - שיר עם נקי
יהודית רביץ - האיש ההוא
Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence
Led Zeppelin: All My Love
The Eagles - Hotel California
BEE GEES - More then a woman
FAITH NO MORE - EASY 
Here Comes Your Man - Pixies
Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love
Head Over Feet Alanis Morissette
Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime
Mr. Big - Wild World 
Seal - Crazy
Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
מתי כספי - כמו גלגל
Bee Gees - Nights on Broadway
הדורבנים - סמבה סתיו
יגאל בשן - תן לי
אהוד בנאי - יוצא לאור
Madonna - La Isla Bonita
Frank Sinatra . You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.
אהוד בנאי - הכוכב של מחוז גוש דן
גידי גוב - העיקר זה הרומנטיקה
David Bowie - Starman
שלמה ארצי - את ואני
Beatles - she loves you


----------



## ray of light (17/11/13)

השירים שביקשנו לקבלת פנים 
cigarettes and chocolate milk- Rufus Wainwright
Here Comes The Sun- Beatles\ Colbie Caillat
You are the sunshine of my life -Stevie wonder
Ho Hey -The Lumineers
Strong Enough To Be My Man -Twilight
she will be loved -maroon 5
paradise -coldplay
use somebody- kings of leon
slide- goo goo dolls
you've got the love- Florence + The Machine

Crazy Love - Marina and Red Band
black bird- Beatles
Home- Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros 
First day of my life- Bright eyes
Jar of Hearts- Christina Perri -
אהבה ממבט ראשון -אריק איינשטיין
הריקוד המוזר של הלב- גידי גוב ורונה קינן
משהו חדש מתחיל- דני רובס
זה תמיד אהבה- עברי לידר
זכיתי לאהוב- עברי לידר
אלוהיי- שלמה ארצי ואברהם טל
תתארו לכם- שלמה ארצי
הנה זה בא- אריק סיני
מחכה- הפרוייקט של עידן רייכל
בואי נגיד שאני שלך- אלון אולארצ'יק
מכתב לאחי- עילי בוטנר וקובי אפללו
ריקוד קטן- יזהר אשדות
ברית עולם- מוש בן ארי
אני איתך- אברהם טל
מכל האהבות- הפרוייקט של עידן רייכל
Just Give Me A Reason- ft. Nate Ruess
P!nk 
Pumped up Kicks - Foster the People
- You And Me -Lifehouse


----------



## ray of light (17/11/13)

*כל השירים שלא התקבלו לחופה עברו לקבלת פנים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

ממש אהבתי את הבחירות שלך... 
יש לך שם כמה שירים ממש מוצלחים!


----------



## ray of light (17/11/13)




----------



## josie1986 (17/11/13)

אנחנו הרכבנו את הפלייליסט של קבלת הפנים 
זה היה מאוד כיף לשמוע שירים שאנחנו בחרנו, גם אם היו לא תמיד סטנדרטיים (ובכלל לא היה כיף שבחתונה שלנו לא התנגנו גרסאות כיסוי בסגנון בוסה-נובה, אישית אני לא סובלת את זה).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר לכניסה לחופה


----------



## FayeV (17/11/13)

All I Want Is You-Barry Louis Polisar(Juno) 
שיר הכניסה שלנו היה שיר הפתיחה מהסרט ג'ונו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר מקסים מקסים 
וגם הסרט מעולה... אז בכלל


----------



## פיבי הרטי (18/11/13)

זה גם כנראה יהיה השיר שלנו 
מאז שראיתי את הסרט רציתי את השיר הזה עוד בכלל לפני שחשבתי על חתונה


----------



## bellbell1 (17/11/13)

Beyonce- Halo 
שיר שאני מתחברת אליו ברמות... וכשבעלי הציע שזה יהיה השיר, אמרתי שאין סיכוי כי הוא קצבי מדי
אז הבחור ישב כמה ימים טובים, והכין גירסא שקטה ואיטית יותר לשיר
יצא מושלם!!!!!!!!!!!

אם מישהו מתעניין.. אשמח לשלוח את הקובץ


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

Bob Dylan - To be alone with you


----------



## Zohar 01 (17/11/13)

כמה רעיונות 
באווירה קצת יותר כבדה/ שקטה:
- מודה אני/ מאיר אריאל
- אח מילת מפתח/ אריק איינשטיין
- כלים שלובים/ גידי גוב
- Here, there and everywhere/ The beatles (שיר יפייפה לדעתי)
- Into my arms/ Nick Cave
- God only knows/ The beach boys
- Close to you/ The carpenters
- אהבה גדולה/ אתי אנקרי
- Can't help falling in love with you/ Elvis Presley
- Something/ The beatles
- מי נהר/ הפרוייקט של עידן רייכל
- Your song/ Elton John
- You belong to me/ Lenny Kravitz
- You showed me/ The turtles


טיפה יותר קצביים:
- Love is all around/ Wet wet wet
- Here comes your man/ The pixies
- Wouldn't it be nice/ The beach boys
- Happy together/ The turtles
-Foot tapper/ The shadows
- טיפ טיפה/ אהוד בנאי
- And I love her/ The beatles
- Lets stay together/ Al Green
- Are you ready for love/ Elton John
- If not for you/ Bob Dylan
- I want you/ Bob Dylan
- Just the two of us/ Bill Whithers


----------



## lanit (17/11/13)

here there and everywhere/ The Beatles  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd9HrO1b7pk

גורם לי לדמוע כל פעם שאני שומעת אותו... הפכתי להיות ממש בלתי נסבלת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

אני מאד אוהבת את השיר הזה 
והוא התנגן אצלנו לשמחתי בקבלת הפנים...


----------



## josie1986 (18/11/13)

שיר מהמם! 
פעם הייתי בטוחה שאצעד איתו לחופה (בהשראת החתונה של פיבי ומייק ב"חברים"), אבל אח"כ שיניתי את דעתי דווקא לשיר קצבי.

בכל מקרה מאוד אוהבת את הבחירה!


----------



## haych (18/11/13)

מיקי גבריאלוב - את יפה שלי


----------



## תלתלינה25 (18/11/13)

שלמה ארצי- תתארו לכם


----------



## josie1986 (18/11/13)

שיר מספר שמונה - אריק איינשטיין  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifsClAf-sQ

השיר הזה ענה בדיוק על כל הדרישות שלנו ועל כל הציפיות ממעמד ההליכה לחופה. אני כ"כ מרוצה מהבחירה הזאת!


----------



## Zohar 01 (18/11/13)

אחלה שיר


----------



## josie1986 (19/11/13)

תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

העץ והפרי של מיכאל גריילסאמר


----------



## קופנגן (18/11/13)

התלבטות 
בין crazy love בביצוע מרינה ורד בנד
לבין James Blunt - Bonfire Heart

השיר השני ממש חדר לי ללב. הלב שלה טרם הביע עניין. לאט לאט...


----------



## ray of light (18/11/13)

שניהם יפים 
CRAZY LOVE יותר מתוק כזה.
השני סגנון קצת שונה וטיפה יותר קצבי. 
הייתי הולכת על ג'יימס. אבל מה שווה עצה שלי אם הכלה לא מסכימה?


----------



## iritki (19/11/13)

את שלנו אני לא מגלה עדיין אבל רעיונות 
קודם של לי אישית היה מאוד חשוב שזה לא יהיה שיר חד צדדי כלומר הוא שר לה או היא שרה לו. מרגיש לי שזה צריך להיות רגע שבו אנחנו הולכים יחד עם אהבה משותפת אחת, בגלל זה גם לא רציתי שיהיו שני שירי כניסה נפרדים.
זה פסל שירים בעברית, פרט לדואטים שאין כל כך הרבה. גם שירים רבים באנגלית נפסלו כי למרות שYOU זה כאילו ניטרלי מבחינת מין ויכול להיות את או אתה אז ברגע שגבר שר מניחים שהוא שר לה ולהיפך. 

אז חיפשנו שירי "יחד", ובעיקר מנגינות. הנה כמה שהיו מאוד גבוה ברשימה: 
nothing else matters בביצוע של נזירים אבל אולי שם למטליקה יש משהו עדין...
נעימות של hans zimmer. הרבה מהם דרמטיות מסרטים, אבל זה דווקא מעמד טוב לדרמטיות ואם יש סרט שאתם גם מתחברים אליו במיוחד אז זה יכול להיות נפלא.
קצת יותר קיצבי : it's anew dawn it's a new day של מייקל בובלה http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edwsf-8F3sI


----------



## bluestvixen (19/11/13)

311 - Love song (The cure cover)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר שבירת כוס


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

Joey Ramone- What a wonderful world  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IoO5nkxT_4
מדקה 00:40


----------



## Bing1000 (17/11/13)

Shout - The Isley Brothers  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEjLFpU2pJ4

היה מעולה, לא קצר, עושה מצב רוח וקצבי


----------



## lanit (17/11/13)

גם שלנו


----------



## lanit (17/11/13)

אבל בגרסא הנשית  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUpUGz6ppE8


----------



## FayeV (17/11/13)

Blues Brothers - Everybody Needs Somebody  [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrOsHfZsVLk[/URL]

לדעתי זה היה רעיון מעולה, כי זה שיר קצבי ולא חרוש, וזה גם אחד הסרטים האהובים על בעלי, כך שיצא מעולה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

MC Hammer- Can't touch This 
הקליפ שלו ממש מצחיק ולכן השיר תמיד מעלה לי חיוך על השפתיים...


----------



## FayeV (17/11/13)

מעולה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רעיון גאוני לשיר שבירת כוס.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

השיר הזה תמיד מצחיק אותי 
והאמת שהחלטנו עליו כששמענו אותו ב-VH1 קלאסיק. 
בסרט שומעים חברה שלי, שידעה מראש שזה יהיה השיר, צוחקת...


----------



## bellbell1 (17/11/13)

שלמה ארצי- ניצמדנו 
כמעט עד הרגע האחרון לא היה לנו שיר ... ופתאום יומיים לפני צץ לי בראש "ניצמדנו"
התקשרנו לדיגיי, הוא הוסיף לזה טיפה יותר קצב (למרות שהשיר קצבי גם ככה)
וכולם היו מרוצים


----------



## Zohar 01 (17/11/13)

רעיונות 
- I saw her standing there/ The beatles
- Don't stop me now/ Queen
- לזוז/ הדג נחש
- Friday I'm love/ The cure (לחתונות שישי או בכלל)
- My first, my last, my everything/ Barry White
- Hermetico/ Balkan beat box
- I want you/ Bob Dylan
- Let's dance/ David Bowi
- If not for you/ Bob Dylan
- Shiny happy people/ REM
- Lovefool/ The cardigans (לא בטוחה שהמילים הכי מתאימות)
- Touch me/ The doors


----------



## ray of light (17/11/13)

Shine On - RIO  Shine On היה שיר ברירת המחדל שלנו מאחר שלא מצאנו אף שיר אחר מתאים. מהפזמון ואילך, נחמד ושמח כזה..לא התחברנו אליו לגמרי אבל זרמנו...


----------



## תלתלינה25 (18/11/13)

REM- It's the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

"לא רוצה להתבגר"- יוזלס איי.די ומוקי 
הפתיח של רמזור.


----------



## תותית1212 (18/11/13)

גם אצלנו! 
בזכותך כמובן, לא היינו חושבים על זה בעצמנו.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לעניות דעתנו זה היה מ-ע-ו-ל-ה


----------



## Bobbachka (19/11/13)




----------



## iKilledKenny (18/11/13)

שיר הנושא של זהו זה 
לא, אבל באמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הדי ג'יי הציע לנו את זה אחרי שראה שהתלבטנו ארוכות לגבי שיר שבירת הכוס.


----------



## netalevin1980 (18/11/13)

dont stop me now- qween


----------



## iritki (19/11/13)

you are the one that i want גריז 
זה גם שיר שמח וגם לא חד צדדי  
וזה הפך להיות הרינגטון שלנו אחד לשנייה בסלולארי ...


----------



## O n y X (19/11/13)

זה יהיה גם השיר אצלנו 
בינתיים השיר היחיד שאני בטוחה לגביו


----------



## Amazing18 (19/11/13)

You're my first, my last, my everything


----------



## bluestvixen (19/11/13)

Kiss - I was made for loving you


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר סלואו


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

היו לנו 2 
צריך אחד שקט כזה, שכולם עולים ומתחילים בסלואו, ואז אחד שנגמר בצורה קצת יותר קצבית שמכניס לאווירת ריקודים
1. Lenny Kravitz -   Stand By My Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TauTgw-gpp4

2.
Elton John ft Alessandro Safina   - Your Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufs-K9BmQfw


----------



## ray of light (17/11/13)

לא ממש עשינו סלואו 
אבל שיר סגירת החתונה שלנו היה- Sail away של דיוויד גריי


----------



## FayeV (17/11/13)

BB King and Eric Clapton - Come Rain or Shine  [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNvl-p4n3jI[/URL]

המילים של השיר הזה מאוד מרגשות אותי, ומאוד רציתי שזה יהיה הסלואו שלנו (וכך היה ).


----------



## bellbell1 (17/11/13)

הראשון- Céline Dion - The Power Of Love 
והסלואו השני היה - I Want to Spend My Lifetime Loving You
שהוא שיר הנושא מהסרט זורו (עתיק אבל אהוב עליי ביותר )


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

Pink Floyd - Stay


----------



## haych (18/11/13)

הסלואו שלא היה  
לא הצלחנו להסכים על שיר, ובסוף לא עשינו סלואו.
השיר שרציתי הוא lady in red שהמילים שלו מתאימות בול (למעט צבע השמלה...)


----------



## תלתלינה25 (18/11/13)

הסלואו היה בסוף 
coldplay- us against the world

לא הכי קלאסי לסלואו אבל אנחנו אוהבים את השיר


----------



## josie1986 (18/11/13)

לא רצינו סלואו 
אבל בהמלצת הדיג'יי שלנו בחרנו שיר סלואו והיא ניגנה אותו בסוף החתונה.
השיר הנבחר היה wonderful tonight ששנינו מאוד אוהבים והרגיש לנו מתאים לסיום האירוע.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E


----------



## iritki (19/11/13)

גם לנו היו שניים 
אחד שגם למדנו עליו ריקוד: bailamos של אנריקה איגלסייס. הכנו עליו ריקוד סלסה קצר שהכוונה שלו גם הייתה, כמאמר השיר להגד לכולם - יאללה בואוא לרקוד. התעקשנו שזה יהיה הביצוע המקורי ולא כל מיני קאברים ועיבודים http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KboCLgKIhTk. 

בסוף הערב, בלי שתיכננו , הדיג'י השמיע את מה תאמרי של יזהר אשדות. זה שיר שביקשנו שיהיה, אבל לא מיקמנו אותו, ויצא שבסוף שכבר נשארו באמת רק החברים הכי הכי טובים והמשפחה רקדנו אותו כסלואו שאנחנו שרים את כל המילים... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzn-1O5NoUI
זה שיר שאנחנו אוהבים בעלי ממש רצה אותו בתור שיר הליכה לחופה אבל לי הפריע שהוא חד צדדי במילים שלו אז הוא עבר להיות סלואו


----------



## Amazing18 (19/11/13)

הראשון שהיה שלנו, תני לי מקום בביצוע היהודים 
השני שהיה משותף לכלל האורחים - when a a man loves a woman


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר סיום


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

עברי לידר- זכיתי לאהוב  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Mx2kYX4jw


----------



## lanit (17/11/13)

התכוונו ל make you feel my love/ Adele 
(קאבר של אדל, במקור של דילן)
make you feel my love adele
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLoyNxjhTzc

אבל ביקשנו אותו במהלך האירוע, הדיג'יי לא שמע אותנו טוב, וקיבלנו את 
can't make you love me...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2vkohEhEAQ
טוב, נו, עדיין מילא את הרחבה לשיר סלואו אחרון.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (18/11/13)

אנחנו חשבנו בשלב מסוים על הגרסא של דילן 
אבל בגלל שנכנסנו לחופה עם שיר של דילן, רצינו לגוון- למרות האהבה הגדולה אליו...


----------



## lanit (18/11/13)

מבינה את הדילמה


----------



## josie1986 (18/11/13)

בחירתי הקיטשית 
כריסטינה פרי - a thousand years

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00


----------



## Amazing18 (19/11/13)

השיר שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעולם מצידי של היהודים


----------



## neurotica (19/11/13)

אני מאוהבת בשיר הזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר פותח לריקודים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו לא בחרנו שיר פתיחה לריקודים... לא חשבנו על זה מראש. 
אחרי החופה אמרו לנו לא להיכנס לאזור של האוכל ולהמתין שיושיבו את כולם (כי ידעו שאם ניכנס אנשים יקומו מהמקום כדי לברך אותנו והסבב של מנהל האירוע והנציג כדי לראות שלכולם יש מקום יתארך). 

בכל מקרה, לא בחרנו שיר "להיכנס" אתו לאולם כי לא חשבנו על זה. בסוף, ה-DJ בחר שיר שלא היה לטעמנו וזה קצת ביאס אותנו... מלבד השיר הזה היינו מאד מרוצים ממנו - אבל חבל לנו שדווקא השיר הראשון שאמור לתת אנרגיה להמשך קצת ביאס אותנו...


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

לא בחרנו ספציפית, אבל עצה 
היו לנו כמה אורחים דתיים באירוע, לא דוסים דוסים, אבל דתיים לאומיים שרצינו לכבד במחרוזת שירים "של דוסים" כמו למשל "אנחנו מאמינים בני מאמינים" וכאלה. מכיוון שידענו שיתכן שמחרוזת כזו תתפתח לריקודי מעגלים החלטנו לפתוח איתה את המסיבה וההחלטה אכן השתלמה לנו. כל האורחות הדתיות תפסו אותי באותו רגע והתחילו לרקוד, כולל אמא של גיסתי (!!) וזה היה ממש כיף- גם ל"כופרת" כמוני, כפי שהספקתם להכיר אותי משרשורים קודמים. כמובן לא הייתה מחיצה חלילה, פשוט שני מעגלים נפרדים.
זה התחיל במעגל בנות והבנים קינאו אז הם פתחו מעגל נוסף, 
בסוף המחרוזת שמנו קצת מזרחית כדי לסמן V- הDJ קרא לזה "מחרוזת שירי חבורת הזבל" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  כדי לשבור את המעגלים שלחתי את החברות הקרובות להתערבב עם הבנים, התקרבתי לחתן, וחזרנו להיות חתונה רגילה.
נתן קיק מטורף לפתיחת המסיבה והיה נהדר


----------



## רגע33 (20/11/13)

אהבתי ממש! 
גם התחשבתם באורחים הדתיים, גם נהנתם בעצמכם, גם הבאתם לידי ביטוי את מי שאתם. ממש כיף לשמוע שאפשר גם אחרת.


----------



## FayeV (17/11/13)

Elvis Presley- All Shook Up 
רצינו מסיבת oldies, לכן אחרי הסלואו ה-DJ שם את השיר הזה, רק בגרסה קצבית יותר (שלא הצלחתי למצוא ביוטיוב). זה היה שיר מעבר מעלה, כי השיר הבא היה מהיר יותר והשיר הזה נתן לכולם הזדמנות לקום ולבוא לרקוד.


----------



## Amazing18 (19/11/13)

Lets twist again שהיה הצלחה לא נורמלית!!!!!


----------



## Zohar 01 (17/11/13)

אפשר לזרוק רעיונות באופן כללי? 
אני לא מתחתנת (נכנסתי לפה כמה פעמים לפני החתונה של אחי), אבל אני מאוד אוהבת להרכיב פלייליסטים ויש לי כמה רעיונות לשירים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

בשמחה! 
כל רעיון מתקבל בברכה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שירים לסרט


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר קצבי לקליפ הפתיחה הקצר


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

הקליפ (הלא קצבי) שלנו  
Corona- from where you'd rather be

ומכיוון שרק אתמול קיבלנו אותו ואני מתלהבת מאוד, לינק לצפייה בפרומו שלנו 
http://vimeo.com/79480829


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

David Bowie- Let's Dance 
השתלב ממש יפה ומאד התאים.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

השיר שלנו- Sweet Disposition  The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition

עושה נעים בבטן בכל פעם שהוא ברדיו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר לקליפ ההתארגנות


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

Christina perri- arms 
אני יודעת שהליריקה בעייתית אבל אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את השיר, ברור שבעיקר בגלל הפזמון. ויתרנו עליו לסלואו, החלטנו בכל זאת להכניס אותו בקליפים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

madeleine peyroux don't wait too long


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

הבחירה שלנו-here comes the sun  here comes the sun cover colbie caillat


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר לקליפ קבלת הפנים


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

דודו טסה- מעליות 
השיר שבחרנו לצטט על ההזמנה שלנו


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

הבחירה שלנו- First Day Of My Life  Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר לקליפ של החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אצלנו, חשבנו שישתמשו בשיר הכניסה ושבירת הכוס וזה מה שביקשנו, אבל מסתבר שהם הוסיפו שיר נוסף בעריכה לזמן החופה. פחות אהבנו את הבחירה אבל חיינו איתה בשלום.


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/11/13)

גם אנחנו בחרנו את שיר שבירת הכוס, 
במבט לאחור הוא קצר מדי
joey ramone- what a wonderful world


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

שיר הכניסה לחופה+שיר שבירת הכוס 
קלאסי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שיר שקט לקליפ סיום


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

Thank you- Led Zeppelin 
קיימת גם גרסת כיסוי של קריס קורנל ויש גם גרסת כיסוי של טורי איימוס, אבל אנחנו אוהבים מאד מאד את המקור.


----------



## Bobbachka (18/11/13)

הבחירה שלנו- Stand by me  Tracy Chapman - Stand by me


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/11/13)

שירים נוספים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למשל, האם בחרתם גם שיר לקליפ של האוכל או האם היו לכם קליפים נוספים שהצריכו בחירה של שירים?


----------



## iritki (19/11/13)

מוסיפה 
לרחבה שירים נדושים אבל כיפים ודיי מתבקשים לדעתי:
nobody's wife
all the single ladies 
כל הילדים קופצים רוקדים
באה מאהבה

אנחנו גם מאוד נהנו מזה שהרחבה נבנתה לאט עם שירים ישנים בהתחלה - שגם הרקידו את כל המבוגרים וגם נתנו לנו להיכנס לאווירה לאט לאט, "להתחמם". ובהדרגה לעבור לשירים היותר קיצביים ועכשוויים.


----------



## haych (17/11/13)

איפה השרשור הזה היה לפני שבועיים?! 
בחירת השירים לסרט הייתה המשימה הכי קשה בארגון החתונה...


----------



## Bing1000 (17/11/13)

מצרפת רשימה של עשרים ומשהו שירים 
שנבחרו בקפידה לסרט החתונה הארוך 

ALL I NEED - AIR
HERE COMES THE SUN - BEATLES
TO THE END - BLUR
YELLOW - COLDPLAY
FEEL THE LOVE - CUT COPY
SAIL AWAY  - DAVID GRAY
WINTER HILL - DOVES
HOME - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros
MIRRORBALL - ELBOW
ON A DAY LIKE THIS - ELBOW
SUN IT RISES - FLEET FOXES 
LETS DANCE - DAVID BOWIE
BETTER TOGETHER - JACK JOHNSON
Get Lucky - Daft Punk
I CAN SEE CLEARLY NOW - JIMMY CLIFF
LAY YOUR HEAD DOWN - KEREN ANN
ELECTRIC FEEL - MGMT
COME AWAY WITH ME - NORA JONES
Wonderwall - The Mike Flowers Pops
You Got The Love (Florence And The Machine cover) - The XX
Fall At Your Feet - Boy & Bear 
Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap 
There Goes The Fear - DOVES
INTRO - THE XX


----------



## iritki (19/11/13)

שיר מקורי לעיצוב מקום שבעלי בחר 
בואי לגורן של הגרובטרון
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQVEwWDBr2E

הוא קצת מגוון בסרט שלא הכל שירים באנגלית ומאותו שטנץ. 

ובהכנות אחותי כל הזמן שרה לי "לכי תספרי לכולם שאת מתחתנת" לא הכרתי את השיר והוא לא שיר בסגנון המוזיקלי של בכלל, אבל יכול להיות מאוד משעשע בקליפ או בכלל למי שמתחברת אליו 
http://shironet.mako.co.il/artist?type=lyrics&lang=1&prfid=10661&wrkid=28424


----------



## Amazing18 (19/11/13)

Use somebody - לקליפ החתונה, יצא מדהים!


----------



## His sister Pam (18/11/13)

שירים קצביים וכיפים לריקודים?


----------



## Zohar 01 (18/11/13)

רעיונות- תקופות וסגנונות מעורבבים 
September/ Earth, Fire& Wind
Let's twist again/ Chubby Checker
I saw her standing there/ The beatles
Who do you think you are/ Spice girls
We got it goin on/ Backstreet boys
Gipsy kings/ Medley
Crazy in love/ Byonce
There must be an angel/ Euroythmics
Sing hallelujah/ Dr Alban
What is love/ Haddaway
Mambo number 5/ Lou Bega
Gangam style/ PSY
Shake your groove thing/ Peaches & Herb
Shine on/ RIO
יא חביבי יאללה/ אלבינה
במו שחורה/ אתניקס
מחרוזת מתוקים/ שלומי שבת
מחרוזת תן לזמן ללכת/ הפרוייקט של רביבו
באה מאהבה/ יהודית רביץ


----------



## His sister Pam (19/11/13)

תודה! 
אניאבדוק אותם


----------



## Zohar 01 (20/11/13)

אשמח אם תשתמשו בזה 
אני יכולה גם לחשוב על עוד.


----------

